# HOK Metajuls Metallic Base Coats



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

As a base for candy or just pics in general shit looks good in the chip book but never seen it in person, looks like I could just use ice pearl to get a similar effect but just wanna see if anybody has any pics of it.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ive got some pics of 40 micron pale gold over spanish gold base then toped with 5 coats of candy tangerine mixed with another candy 2 to 1 think it was brandy or apple red or somthing. its well worth the money. even the 40 micron has a nice bang, and it comes in 90. it goes on really smooth too dosent stick up much out of the clear. from last july i think when john kosmoski came to melbourne australia for his kandy tour 09. he painted this one.... the camera dosent capture the coarseness of the flake like your eye will. the flakes themselves are actually nickel plated. let me dig up some pics....


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

thanks I was planning on doing something similar but with silver just wanted to see the affect before I pay that much for base.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

started out with a metalic sealer. then the first pic is the pale gold base. then masked off for the spanish gold center piece with 2 coats of gold metajule dusted over it. then 5 coats of the candy mix and 3 good coats of clear to lock it in. the final pics are after the car has been flow coated. oh and its a 32 3 window fiber glass shell.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for posting, looks pretty good.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 11 2010, 12:37 AM~16857721
> *started out with a metalic sealer. then the first pic is the pale gold base. then masked off for the spanish gold center piece with 2 coats of gold metajule dusted over it. then 5 coats of the candy mix and 3 good coats of clear to lock it in. the final pics are after the car has been flow coated. oh and its a 32 3 window fiber glass shell.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: damnnn i wish my impala was that color :happysad:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

How did it look when it wasnt in the sun ? Could you see the base alot ?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

when you paint your car with the metajule its like when you light up a blunt, your smiling and you cant stop...


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Burnt orange type colors have always been my favorite


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

if i can explain it like this... its like any flake if theres no light directly on it you prob wont see it much. but the way it lays down so smooth and the metalflake effect you get, without the hassles of having to let the car cure and wet blocking the texture out and flow coating. if i had the money to do a full HOK job i wouldnt hesitate. pics # 4 and 5 are the metajule being sprayed on.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 11 2010, 12:12 AM~16857582
> *ive got some pics of 40 micron pale gold over spanish gold base then toped with 5 coats of candy tangerine mixed with another candy 2 to 1 think it was brandy or apple red or somthing. its well worth the money. even the 40 micron has a nice bang, and it comes in 90. it goes on really smooth too dosent stick up much out of the clear. from last july i think when john kosmoski came to melbourne australia for his kandy tour 09. he painted this one.... the camera dosent capture the coarseness of the flake like your eye will. the flakes themselves are actually nickel plated. let me dig up some pics....
> *


IVE MET JOHN A FEW TIMES... REAL NICE GUY, BUT I SWEAR HE HAS TOURETTES , HE WILL BE TALKING PERFECTLY NORMAL, THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN HE IS SCREAMING HIS POINT HOME.... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hahahaha i know... ive met him twice and sat his seminars he drives his point with his lungs... wakes you up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

hes a bad ass painter, i bought one of his books, very detailed


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

lol....i saw the boots and i knew exactly who it was......especially having the shoot suit tucked into the boots.....lol gotta love that dude.


was this picture taken in grand prairie, texas at valspar?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

its at a joint called Phoenix Customs in Melbourne Australia (where i live). i just dug up the business card and tried the website and the phone number, looks like they might have closed down. ill have to take a drive over there on saturday and see whats up...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Mar 12 2010, 03:03 AM~16865036
> *lol....i saw the boots and i knew exactly who it was......especially having the shoot suit tucked into the boots.....lol gotta love that dude.
> was this picture taken in grand prairie, texas at valspar?
> *




:yes:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

btw the metajule in australia is $320 US a quart (roughly a liter) and added all the other materials to do a hok job and you can imagine why i cant afford to use the stuff on my own shit...


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 12 2010, 10:07 AM~16868021
> *btw the metajule in australia is $320 US a quart (roughly a liter) and added all the other materials to do a hok job and you can imagine why i cant afford to use the stuff on my own shit...
> *


Cheapest I found is 130 quart.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

and also ive heard through the grapevine the gold metajule is being discontinued. something about the plating process is hazardous to the manufacturing workers health or something (produced in japan). theyve been trying to produce it diffrently but when it was mixed into a basecoat form the color came off. trying to get it in a dry powder. time will tell, but if you want some you better get it before to old stock runs out. not sure how much is floating around in the US....


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE....


----------



## tonythesifh (Mar 25, 2017)

I would love to get the exact color combo for my 37 . Do you have ?


----------



## tonythesifh (Mar 25, 2017)

Man I would love to paint my 37 something similar / Do you have the paint codes and order of tints used // Thanks


----------

